# Burned Beech



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

As the name implies this is a European Beech fork. I finished it on Thursday and so far shooting it has been a blast. I burned two designs into it on the forks: a yellow perch (tastey) and a fresh-water crawdad (tastey). The reason behind these designs is that every summer my family and I go to Rangeley Lake in Maine. After the first day they (the perch and crawdads) pretty much become the staple of our diets. I finished it with boiled linseed oil and Krylon clear gloss.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice, especially the engravings.............. almost looks factory fresh, but we know you did it.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a fantastic job on all counts! Good choice in wood, design, and banding! Sounds like a lot of fun had on your holiday!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice slingshot. The wood is beautiful, the burning quite amazing. Is wood burning another hobby of yours?


----------



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

What a beauty! The handle looks very ergonomic and the burning is just amazing. I also just started making my first natural slingshot out of European Beech, I really love that wood, too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Like the wood, like the carving, like the pyrography!!! There is nothing not to like.


----------



## AlaskaSlinger (May 20, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Aleister said:


> What a beauty! The handle looks very ergonomic and the burning is just amazing. I also just started making my first natural slingshot out of European Beech, I really love that wood, too.


I live west of Mannheim in Kaiserslautern so we have lots of European Beech around here. Post pictures of yours when you finish it, I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job! Looks professional.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

excellent pyrography! i mean wow. i have a hard enough time burning my name in the dang things! you're drawing crawdads and fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow!!! Exceptional workmanship, what kind of pen / tool did you use to burn in the artwork? I am in the market for one.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Blue Danube said:


> Wow!!! Exceptional workmanship, what kind of pen / tool did you use to burn in the artwork? I am in the market for one.












Here is a link to the website I got mine from. http://www.walnuthol...oodburning.aspx As you can see mine is the second one on their site. I'm sure they're all good burning kits, but I can't say from experience. I love the one I have as it has served me well over the past couple of years. The only problem I've experienced is the handle gets warm after using it for an extended period of time. It's not extremely hot, just warm, so to me it's not that big of a deal. Thank you for the kind words by the way.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank You for the link, again VERY impressive work


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done! Love the handle finger grooves. Got to get me a wood burner.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW that is amazing!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Great! I like the whole,


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Precious fork, prints excellent, great job.
Cheers ... Alf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## josheppaul (May 17, 2012)

WoodsRunner said:


> As the name implies this is a European Beech fork. I finished it on Thursday and so far shooting it has been a blast. I burned two designs into it on the forks: a yellow perch (tastey) and a fresh-water crawdad (tastey). The reason behind these designs is that every summer my family and I go to Rangeley Lake in Maine. After the first day they (the perch and crawdads) pretty much become the staple of our diets. I finished it with boiled linseed oil and Krylon clear gloss.


There are very nice pictures given by you, I have seen and I really like all these pictures. I want to know that can you sell it to me because I wan to get these? That is looking very good, so I am excited to get that.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Very well done!_


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

josheppaul said:


> As the name implies this is a European Beech fork. I finished it on Thursday and so far shooting it has been a blast. I burned two designs into it on the forks: a yellow perch (tastey) and a fresh-water crawdad (tastey). The reason behind these designs is that every summer my family and I go to Rangeley Lake in Maine. After the first day they (the perch and crawdads) pretty much become the staple of our diets. I finished it with boiled linseed oil and Krylon clear gloss.


There are very nice pictures given by you, I have seen and I really like all these pictures. I want to know that can you sell it to me because I wan to get these? That is looking very good, so I am excited to get that.
[/quote]

I sent you a message about the possible sale of a replica slingshot. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

great work! I need a wood burning kit now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great artwork! Nice frame too.


----------



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

WoodsRunner said:


> What a beauty! The handle looks very ergonomic and the burning is just amazing. I also just started making my first natural slingshot out of European Beech, I really love that wood, too.


I live west of Mannheim in Kaiserslautern so we have lots of European Beech around here. Post pictures of yours when you finish it, I look forward to seeing it!
[/quote]

I live near Marburg in Hessen and the woods here are also full of European Beeches. My first naturals are ready now and I have finally posted them.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Aleister said:


> What a beauty! The handle looks very ergonomic and the burning is just amazing. I also just started making my first natural slingshot out of European Beech, I really love that wood, too.


I live west of Mannheim in Kaiserslautern so we have lots of European Beech around here. Post pictures of yours when you finish it, I look forward to seeing it!
[/quote]

I live near Marburg in Hessen and the woods here are also full of European Beeches. My first naturals are ready now and I have finally posted them.
[/quote]

I saw them and they are gorgeous, especialy the darker one!


----------



## josheppaul (May 17, 2012)

No problem and thank you for sending a message to me. I have not read yet your message but very soon I will read that message. I hope I will get some useful and important information from you.


----------

